# Combine



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Chassis*

I started building a wooden combine.

Below a set of pictures of the building proces of the chassis. I made this chassis out of 6 pieces. On the construction drawing it is one piece. I like to use more pieces. I have no pretensions to say that this is the right way, It is only my way. It is quite possible making the chassis out of one piece.



































































































































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


You are one busy guy. Looks like you are off to a great start


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


A good start.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


Nice work. I like your method of building up the chassis from different pieces of wood. I also prefer this method.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


looking good!, I am impressed you also took the time to match the grain!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


Wow Dutchy, Off an running like a shot out of a gun sir….

You certainly have got stuck into this project quickly….

*THANK YOU *for the photos and build notes, very much appreciated….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


Looks good Jan. It should be a fun build to watch.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


Looks good dutchy. Thanks for the pm, but alas I was just a city kid who spent summers on the family farm. It does look close enough to that Deere though. Maybe LJ richgreer could shed some insight on its resemblance. He is likely one of many implement aficionados around these parts.

I like your lathe sanding set up. Maybe a pic of it's makeup? Did you build it?

Lol. I almost bought a disc sander the other day. Your pic reminded me I already have a lathe that is capable. I've only had it a couple months, my first lathe, and had forgotten all about using it like that. Thanks!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Chassis*
> 
> I started building a wooden combine.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for so many response.

*woodcox*
Alas also richgreer didn,t know what type of John Deere it is. He is a man with knowledge of the JD's before 1970.

About the disc sander; "If you send me your personal email address you will get some pictures from me".


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Container frame*

A lot of pictures of the building process of the combine container. All about only 8 pieces of wood and 1 drill hole.
Mainly it was: sawing apart, glueing together, sawing apart, glueing together, sawing….etc. etc.

When you see something with can be done easier please let me know!















































































































































































































































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Container frame*
> 
> A lot of pictures of the building process of the combine container. All about only 8 pieces of wood and 1 drill hole.
> Mainly it was: sawing apart, glueing together, sawing apart, glueing together, sawing….etc. etc.
> ...


looking good!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Container frame*
> 
> A lot of pictures of the building process of the combine container. All about only 8 pieces of wood and 1 drill hole.
> Mainly it was: sawing apart, glueing together, sawing apart, glueing together, sawing….etc. etc.
> ...


First class Work in Progress, thank you Dutchy….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Container frame*
> 
> A lot of pictures of the building process of the combine container. All about only 8 pieces of wood and 1 drill hole.
> Mainly it was: sawing apart, glueing together, sawing apart, glueing together, sawing….etc. etc.
> ...


Fun to watch all the parts come together Jana. I like the end grain cover, it looks a lot better without the glue joints and the coarse grain showing.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Container frame*
> 
> A lot of pictures of the building process of the combine container. All about only 8 pieces of wood and 1 drill hole.
> Mainly it was: sawing apart, glueing together, sawing apart, glueing together, sawing….etc. etc.
> ...


Thanks for all response, s


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Dusthood*

Seven pictures about 2 pieces of wood. The "building" process of the dusthood
































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Dusthood*
> 
> Seven pictures about 2 pieces of wood. The "building" process of the dusthood
> 
> ...


Progress and precision, so far so good!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Dusthood*
> 
> Seven pictures about 2 pieces of wood. The "building" process of the dusthood
> 
> ...


You also have a good photographic talent too, to go along with your woodworking skills…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Dusthood*
> 
> Seven pictures about 2 pieces of wood. The "building" process of the dusthood
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Dusthood*
> 
> Seven pictures about 2 pieces of wood. The "building" process of the dusthood
> 
> ...


Thanks for all response, s


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Trim strip*

Mounting a small wenge strip to the combine for accentuation.























































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Trim strip*
> 
> Mounting a small wenge strip to the combine for accentuation.
> 
> ...


Interesting build so far Jan. I like the strip inlay


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Trim strip*
> 
> Mounting a small wenge strip to the combine for accentuation.
> 
> ...


Nice touch with the accent!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Trim strip*
> 
> Mounting a small wenge strip to the combine for accentuation.
> 
> ...


Yes I too must comment on the highlite strip…very nicely done, sir…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Trim strip*
> 
> Mounting a small wenge strip to the combine for accentuation.
> 
> ...


It's starting to look like something now, especially with the inlay.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Trim strip*
> 
> Mounting a small wenge strip to the combine for accentuation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all response, s.

On the building drawing there was also a strip, but it wasn,t an inlay. The reason I made it an inlay is of all the angle,s in the combine frame.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Trim strip*
> 
> Mounting a small wenge strip to the combine for accentuation.
> 
> ...


This is coming along nicely. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Glue test (first attempt)*

In my blog about the Peterbilt truck I mentioned about the problems about glueing the dowels. I got two idea's to solf this problem.

The first was from kweinert. I think a good idea and maybe I will try this later. The benefits of his proposal is that you can tension the dowels. The disadvantage is that for every angle you have to make a jig and also crossing and T connections are difficult to make,

The second was from Mike. If it would work the way he proposed it would be very easy to make all the different dowel glueings. Though I had my doubts about the strength I gave it a try.

Below three pictures about the trying process. The glue I used is super (CA) glue:









.
.









.
.









.

But unfortunately when I pulled the tape off all the connections got broken.

I really like Mike's idea so yesterday I bought epoxy glue and next week I will give it another try. I also challenge everyone to come up with ideas All idea's are welcome.

*Thank for watching.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (first attempt)*
> 
> In my blog about the Peterbilt truck I mentioned about the problems about glueing the dowels. I got two idea's to solf this problem.
> 
> ...


Probably the easiest solution would be to keep all the holes near the edge of the platter, then you could clamp a small piece of wood over the glued pieces just below the hole to hold them tightly in place while you remove the tape.

An alternative solution would be to use veneer tape. Veneer tape is strong, but made from very thin paper with a water based adhesive. That way you can just use a damp sponge to wet the glue side before application and then wet it with a mist spray or a wet sponge to remove it. It soaks up the water very quickly and is then very easy to remove without putting too much pressure on your delicate glue-up.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (first attempt)*
> 
> In my blog about the Peterbilt truck I mentioned about the problems about glueing the dowels. I got two idea's to solf this problem.
> 
> ...





> Probably the easiest solution would be to keep all the holes near the edge of the platter, then you could clamp a small piece of wood over the glued pieces just below the hole to hold them tightly in place while you remove the tape.
> 
> An alternative solution would be to use veneer tape. Veneer tape is strong, but made from very thin paper with a water based adhesive. That way you can just use a damp sponge to wet the glue side before application and then wet it with a mist spray or a wet sponge to remove it. It soaks up the water very quickly and is then very easy to remove without putting too much pressure on your delicate glue-up.
> 
> - stefang


Thanks Mike for your thinking and trying to find a solution.

The compounds must be sufficiently strong to resist the removal of the tape, That's why I will try it with epoxy glue.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (first attempt)*
> 
> In my blog about the Peterbilt truck I mentioned about the problems about glueing the dowels. I got two idea's to solf this problem.
> 
> ...


Can you drill small hole in both ends, then bend small wire at an angle to act as a reinforcement when you apply the epoxy?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (first attempt)*
> 
> In my blog about the Peterbilt truck I mentioned about the problems about glueing the dowels. I got two idea's to solf this problem.
> 
> ...


Sometimes, I just hold the parts in place for a few minutes. Then let the glue set for another hour. Just add a couple wood blocks to your panel to help get the angle right.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (first attempt)*
> 
> In my blog about the Peterbilt truck I mentioned about the problems about glueing the dowels. I got two idea's to solf this problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bruce and Steve.

Drill a hole isn,t an option.

Maybe it sounds unbelievable but I don,t have the patient to hold the parts for a few minutes. It makes me nervous. But I know it works.

Firtst I try the epoxy.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (first attempt)*
> 
> In my blog about the Peterbilt truck I mentioned about the problems about glueing the dowels. I got two idea's to solf this problem.
> 
> ...


I think you've done a pretty good job there Dutchy with such small diameter dowels…
I've pinned larger 6mm & 8mm dowels with a brad & epoxy but nothing so small, well done sir…
And another WELL DONE to all the blokes with very useful suggestions and advice, makes the forum great.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Glue test (second attempt)*

This time I used transparent epoxy glue for glueing the small dowels from 2,3 and 4 mm.

Below the fixturing with tape on a flat surface. The glue is unilaterally applied.










After two hours….............










Sanding wasn't a problem. And I hope also varnishing does not give problems

*Thanks to all* who came up with ideas, in particular Mike who came with the idea of fixturing with tape on a flat surface.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (second attempt)*
> 
> This time I used transparent epoxy glue for glueing the small dowels from 2,3 and 4 mm.
> 
> ...


Nice way to prove the strength and avoid aggravation on the actual project .
If this didn't work for you I was going to suggest to maybe incorporate a bent metal rod to add strength but it looks like you are on your way .

Klaus


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (second attempt)*
> 
> This time I used transparent epoxy glue for glueing the small dowels from 2,3 and 4 mm.
> 
> ...


Nice way to prove the strength and avoid aggravation on the actual project .
If this didn't work for you I was going to suggest to maybe incorporate a bent metal rod to add strength but it looks like you are on your way .

Klaus


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (second attempt)*
> 
> This time I used transparent epoxy glue for glueing the small dowels from 2,3 and 4 mm.
> 
> ...


Looks good Jan.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (second attempt)*
> 
> This time I used transparent epoxy glue for glueing the small dowels from 2,3 and 4 mm.
> 
> ...


'


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Glue test (second attempt)*
> 
> This time I used transparent epoxy glue for glueing the small dowels from 2,3 and 4 mm.
> 
> ...


sticking at it, pays off.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cabin*

Below picture's of making the cabin.

( For the lights and the ladder their are separate chapters).
































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> Below picture's of making the cabin.
> 
> ...


Nice Chair!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin*
> 
> Below picture's of making the cabin.
> 
> ...


Loved the seat Jan. It looks very real.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cabin lights*

This lights in the cabin are made to my own idea. They are not original in the T and J plans.














































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin lights*
> 
> This lights in the cabin are made to my own idea. They are not original in the T and J plans.
> 
> ...


This is looking good. It's always good to add thhing the plans leave out.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin lights*
> 
> This lights in the cabin are made to my own idea. They are not original in the T and J plans.
> 
> ...


nicely done!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin lights*
> 
> This lights in the cabin are made to my own idea. They are not original in the T and J plans.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin lights*
> 
> This lights in the cabin are made to my own idea. They are not original in the T and J plans.
> 
> ...


You are a patient guy! LOL!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin lights*
> 
> This lights in the cabin are made to my own idea. They are not original in the T and J plans.
> 
> ...


Nice. The details really make it stand out.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin lights*
> 
> This lights in the cabin are made to my own idea. They are not original in the T and J plans.
> 
> ...


This turned out o so nice. Well done!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cabin ladder*

Below pictures from making the cabin ladder.




































































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin ladder*
> 
> Below pictures from making the cabin ladder.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Jan.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabin ladder*
> 
> Below pictures from making the cabin ladder.
> 
> ...


Beautiful
Just beautiful work!!!
Hadn't seen this project before, Nicely done.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Container extension*

The container extension made out of ash and wenge.



























































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Container extension*
> 
> The container extension made out of ash and wenge.
> 
> ...


Lots of detail here. Thanks for your efforts in educating us who might not appreciate the work that goes into your projects.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Container extension*
> 
> The container extension made out of ash and wenge.
> 
> ...


I can see that this work requires a lot of creative thinking to actually get the parts together and you have so many good ideas to do that Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cutterbar*

Below pictures of the combine cutterbar and suspension.









































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cutterbar*
> 
> Below pictures of the combine cutterbar and suspension.
> 
> ...


Looking good! It's bigger than I imagined, good sized project.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cutterbar*
> 
> Below pictures of the combine cutterbar and suspension.
> 
> ...


This is really a detailed project with so many parts! It is looking good.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cutterbar rotor*

Pictures of making the cutterbar rotor. Also three pictures of making a small center jig.



































































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Dutchy said:


> *Cutterbar rotor*
> 
> Pictures of making the cutterbar rotor. Also three pictures of making a small center jig.
> 
> ...


OK, exactly what does this do ? Maybe I'm missing something, what does a cutter bar cut ?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Cutterbar rotor*
> 
> Pictures of making the cutterbar rotor. Also three pictures of making a small center jig.
> 
> ...


A cutterbar is a part of a combine.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cutterbar rotor*
> 
> Pictures of making the cutterbar rotor. Also three pictures of making a small center jig.
> 
> ...


I liked learning your trick to get the accurate hole in the larger dowel. Brilliant!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

* Slightly more halfway*

The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.



















*Thanks for watching
*


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


Lookin Good! Sir!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


you have been one busy boy…. looking good.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


Thank guys.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


Nice works so far. Looking forward to see the finished product


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


It's been fun to see the progress. Cant wait to see the finale'


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


For finisch and finale next week?

Thanks for comments.


----------



## hookfoot (Jan 23, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


looks great


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


Now that's looking very good Dutchy… 
You are doing one great job on both the model and the blog with all the photos and notes….thank you sir…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


You are doing excellent work here Jan. It looks wonderful so far.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> * Slightly more halfway*
> 
> The rotor can turn and the cutterbar can be lifted.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for all responce.

Mike.
You've been busy with all comments on each blog. THANKS.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Jig for making tractor wheels*

Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.

"There is also a blog of this jig for perpendicular grooves.





















































































































































































*Thanks for watching*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


Now that's a mammoth effort on the jigs Dutchy…. 
Thank you for sharing just how much you've put into this model/toy…*first class effort, indeed.*...


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


wow, impressive jig, well thought out! thanks for sharing!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


very nice.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


In my opinion Jan, one of the most creative parts of woodworking is being able to create jigs that make it possible to carry out highly accurate and otherwise almost impossible tasks quickly and safely. It seems to me that you have mastered that skill. A lot to learn here.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


I'll say it also: Very impressive. Lotsa tedious cutting done perfectly. Jigs are a lot like clamps….........you can never have too many


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


Just catching up on blogs after being gone - you've been busy! Nice work!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


Amazing jig and Blog. Well done Sir.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


Nicely done.
One out standing jig that I need to understand better for my needs. LOL


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


Bruce if I can help you are welcome.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


I just found this on pinterest and know now this is where my main interest and first ideas came from for a wheel making jig.
Great job and thanks for all your other great how to's.


----------



## KPtoymaker (Jan 9, 2021)

Dutchy said:


> *Jig for making tractor wheels*
> 
> Below 20 pictures from making a jig. This jig is used on a router table to make notches in tractor wheels, but it's also possible to use it on circle saw. You can't see it on the the pictures but this jig glides between two guides.
> 
> ...


This is the next jig I'm making. Thank you Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Wheels*

Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.



































































  































































































.
.
*Thanks for watching*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Well done..and a very good how to article…


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


intense amount of work on the wheels, I can't wait to see the finished combine!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Brian it looks like I,m very bussy with the combine 

Jim the wheels are always a lot of work, but I like to make my own even though the most types you can buy.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


You have WAY more patience then I do Brother! 
This thing looks great so far !


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joeinga.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Great process for making the wheels Jan. I love all those details, especially when get such good results. Not sure why you are putting a rust color on the wheels. Is it supposed to be the dirt from the crop field adhering?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike.

Do you know the ebonizing process?
A mix from steel wool and vinegar (the steel wool get rusty) is put on wood with much ley, europeen oak for example.
After it is put on the wood the wood will directly get black. My vinegar/steel wool is a bit too old I think and that's why it is so yellow. But after drying it is dust and easy to clean.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Serious fabbing there. Wow! Way cool


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Now that is one excellent tutorial upon How To Make Tractor Wheels, Dutchy.*...VERY WELL DONE SIR…..*.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Just as a little side line Dutchy…. I'll be in Helsinki in July for the 2015 World Gymnaestrada with a Gymnastic Display Team of 20 odd from here on the Lower Blue Mountains along with 25000 others from around the world…make sure the weather is kind to us please…...


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Crowie what ever the weather will be enjoy each day.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Hoping all's well with you Dutchy as I'm missing you blog "Work in Progress" of the Combine…..

Only about 40days until the opening ceremony in Helsinki…..we have a dress rehearsal this coming Saturday….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Wheels*
> 
> Normal I make the wheels on the lathe, but this time I did it without. It was an enjoyable experience. Below you can see how it was done.
> 
> ...


Nicely done how to and love having it here for all to see and get the help we need to get er done.
This will help with my bobcat build.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Little different/extra*

It is some time ago that I posted a blog entry. The reason is that I was waiting for a steering wheel I ordered in the USA. I took 7 weeks.

Below some pictures of what I did extra or different than the building plan


























































  






*Thanks for wathing.*


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Little different/extra*
> 
> It is some time ago that I posted a blog entry. The reason is that I was waiting for a steering wheel I ordered in the USA. I took 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


Excellent Dutchy! I was wondering if the project lost momentum, I have 4 small cars that I can't find time to complete, good to see it was just supplier delays. Does this post mean your finished? looking forward to seeing the final deal! thanks for sharing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Little different/extra*
> 
> It is some time ago that I posted a blog entry. The reason is that I was waiting for a steering wheel I ordered in the USA. I took 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


Great details Jan. It all looks really super. Beautiful work as always with great attention to those small things that make such a difference in the quality of the project.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Little different/extra*
> 
> It is some time ago that I posted a blog entry. The reason is that I was waiting for a steering wheel I ordered in the USA. I took 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


Indeed Jim I,m finished with this project.

Thanks Mike.

I wish you both a good weekend.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Little different/extra*
> 
> It is some time ago that I posted a blog entry. The reason is that I was waiting for a steering wheel I ordered in the USA. I took 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


Amazing work loved reading and watching this. Thx for sharing


----------

